# Laden für Enduro/DH-Bedarf gesucht



## flockwhite (23. August 2020)

Hi zusammen,

Ich suche nach einem Laden für ENDURO/DH-Bedarf. Mit guter Auswahl.
Am liebsten hingehen und mit allem was man so braucht wieder herausgehen (Fullfacehelm, protektorenjacke, Schuhe und was man sonst noch so mehr oder weniger benötigt)

wenn der/die Verkäufer dann noch gut beraten wäre das Top. Wohin geht ihr? Oder bestellt ihr mittlerweile alles nur noch über das Internet?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2020)

Der Zweirad Stadtler hat hier meist eine recht große Auswahl.

Bei der Beratung, was soll man da sagen, braucht man ein wenig Glück, manchmal besser, manchmal weniger.

Aber allein wegen der Auswahl macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn da mal vorbeizufahren.
Ist ja ein Laden  in Nürnberg und in Fürth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockwhite (23. August 2020)

Durchaus, kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. War dort aber Jahre nicht mehr. Haben die mittlerweile Fullfacehelme etc? Damals hatten die mehr in Richtung normales Fahrradfahren


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2020)

Die haben auch Fullface, Protectoren, Schuhe für Flats, Handschuhe usw.
Ist schon eine ganz vernüftige Auswahl, die man dort vorfindet.


----------



## flockwhite (23. August 2020)

Ok. Denn auf der Website findet man nur eine geringe Auswahl. Deshalb dachte ich das ist dort eine Nische.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2020)

Am Ende wirst du nicht alles finden, auch wird dir nicht alles gefallen.

Aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen und als Startpunkt ist der Laden nicht schlecht.

Später kannst du dann immer noch, 
in den Untiefen des Internets auf der Suche nach deinem Traumteil oder Megaschnäppchen gehen...


----------



## flockwhite (23. August 2020)

So ist das immer


----------



## Deleted 306952 (24. August 2020)

Servus Markus,

ich kann dir KL Bikes in Regensburg Wärmsteins empfehlen.

Die Auswahl ist gut und die Beratung ist klasse.


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2020)

Ich würde es in Roth bei HeroBikes probieren...hatten immer gute Auswahl und sind kompetent. In Nürnberg haben wir auch schon in der Fahrradkiste gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## ManSetsFire (24. August 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Die haben auch Fullface, Protectoren, Schuhe für Flats, Handschuhe usw.
> Ist schon eine ganz vernüftige Auswahl, die man dort vorfindet.



kommt natürlich immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an, aber wenn wirklich Ersatzteile, Zubehör und Equipment für Enduro/DH gesucht wird, ist Stadler eher der falsche Anlaufpunkt. 

Herobikes in Roth
Bikedevilz in Zirndorf


----------



## flockwhite (24. August 2020)

Ich war heute bei Herobikes.

Ein richtig toller Laden, durfte anprobieren, Fahrräder testen. Wurde von mehreren Mitarbeitern gleich angesprochen ob man mir weiterhelfen kann. 
Gleich neuen Helm und Brille gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2020)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einem Laden für ENDURO/DH-Bedarf. Mit guter Auswahl.


Der Joe in der Knauerstrasse in Nürnberg. 
www.fahrradkiste.com


----------

